# New PBS Documentaries: Childhood & Adolescent-Onset Schizophrenia



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 18, 2007)

New Documentaries on PBS: Childhood & Adolescent-Onset Schizophrenia
November 15, 2007

As part of their four time Emmy-winning series, Keeping Kids Healthy (currently in its eighth season), PBS will be airing two documentaries focused on schizophrenia. The first one, titled, Child-Onset Schizophrenia: A Life Interrupted, will be airing at the end of December. It will be followed by, Adolescent-Onset Schizophrenia: 1 in Every 100 Young People. Both documentaries focus on recognizing the early signs of schizophrenia and aim to educate parents about these illnesses. 

More Information on These Documentaries
Please check the PBS station for your local show times. You can get information about how to purchase a DVD of the program here: How to Purchase DVD of program.

*Related Info*:
Information on Child and Adolescent Schizophrenia


----------



## Daniel (Jul 22, 2011)

A video trailer of a 1-hour special airing tonight on ABC News:

Schizophrenia in Children: Families Grapple With Costs, Emotional and Financial - ABC News


----------

